# Piedmont Sunday



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, I made it out for the first time.
The water was extremely high and higher than I have ever fished in recent years fishing Piedmont. I knew it would be high but amazed to see what your use to seeing above the waterline a few feet below.
The water temp was 52 to55 degrees, clarity was overall really good but there were some areas of muddy water.
I arrived late afternoon and fished till 7pm. It was good to be out on the water and getting a line wet. My fishing day was almost a skunk till a 29" Muskie nailed my crankbait. 10 minutes later I netted my first fish of the year. I know its not much but anytime you can land a Muskie on bass tackle 8lb. Flouracarbon without a leader is a fun time. Learn to use your drag like a pro.
I get my pliers out to remove the hook and my lure is laying in the net out of the fishes mouth. Easy, pick it up, get picture and back to the water it went.
Hopefully later this week I can get on track to catching the species intended!


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

nice fish


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice first fish of the year!!


----------



## Toolboxburl (Apr 27, 2018)

Any bait shops on the southern end of the lake?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I fished Monday from 6a-2p. Beautiful day, calm wind, half a dozen eyes all at 14", 2 15" LM , 1 18"SM, found the crappies around lunch time, could have kept 7 all between 13-15", but returned all fish to water to catch another day. Must have caught 20 or more what I would call fat rock bass too.
Can't wait to get back down again once the weather permits.


----------

